# ...noch ein ...



## Megarun (9. Dezember 2000)

...Rezept-Link.    www.anglers-rezept.de     Da könnt Ihr auch erfahren, wie man den (Muff) beim Karpfen weg bekommt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und noch eine: http://people.freenet.de/GabrielAceto/fischrezepte.htm 
(Unter Weihnachts-Karpfen)
Quatsch: unter Tips & Tricks
      MfG, Megarun------------------
...immer Untermaß...[3 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 12-12-2000 um 02:03.]


----------



## chippog (10. Dezember 2000)

danke megarun! adresse schon abgespeichert.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

